# 75th Monthly Meeting



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

of the Lazy Smokin' Bastards Cigar Club will be Wednesday, March 19, At Vincenzo's Italian restaurant. PM me for more info!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

is that the Place we went for PIZZA, Michael??? Momma MIA!

Or was I incoherent...:???:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> is that the Place we went for PIZZA, Michael??? Momma MIA!
> 
> Or was I incoherent...:???:


No... that was TJ's....

Which would be a GREAT place for LSB sometime. Yummy! And they have an outside patio in front to eat.... and smoke. .... and watch the sun set on the beach.

I missed this LSB. Had a friend come in from Orlando and met him at Charlie's Steak House......


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice try! It's NEXT Wednesday............


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Nice try! It's NEXT Wednesday............


I did it again!

Well, I might be able to make it then.... :lol:


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Again, and again, and again......... :roll:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Hope you can make it, Michael. I promise NO lightning! :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Hope you can make it, Michael. I promise NO lightning! :wink:


Yeapper....... that was a night to remember!

It does look like it's suppose to rain Weds.......... I might be able to make it, but I might be a bit late.....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had 7 last night. Weather was PERFECT! We were all lamenting how it was gonna get hot from here out, but not last night. 
Food was excellent. Service kinda sucked. Eh. Whatta ya gonna do?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Had plans lined up last night and then got resedualed....

I should have gone to LSB..... :evil: it was to late to get out there....


----------

